# Now 0800 Freephone!



## Shiny

We have changed our number to a Freephone number - *0800 308 1408*

Our webites etc will be updated soon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'd just like to thank Lloyd for his time and wonderful advice today - HIGHLY recommended!! 

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Shiny

No worries Russ, was good to speak to you and hopefully it all made sense. 

An email is on it's way to you, but please give me a ring if you need anything else clarifying.

Cheers


----------

